# Incoming Next Week, This Seiko 7a38 Quartz Day/date Version



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Often avoided because of the gold dial, this one should be nice to polish up and add to the growing collection of black sheep gold dial models floating around ! haha! Behind the gold dial is the famous 7A28/38 module introduced in 1983. 15j and all metal parts, the British MoD used 2 versions of the 7A28s for their pilots....










7a38...

sorry ...problem with photobuckets downloading ...arrrgh!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Thian said:


> 7a38...
> 
> sorry ...problem with photobuckets downloading ...arrrgh!


So where's the 7A38 photo, Thian ? :huh: Still waiting .... :clapping:


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Thian said:
> 
> 
> > 7a38...
> ...


Here is the seller's photo which I cropped out and montaged. The 7A38 should arrive this Friday, fingers crossed!..

He tried to open the caseback to install a new battery for me but was stuck and he managed to break a springbar when removing the bracelet for smaller shipping. So my watchmaker will replace both items when it arrives....


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Thian said:


> Here is the seller's photo which I cropped out and montaged.


Ah. A 7A38-7020.  I think I've seen a photo of your watch posted on another forum somewhere, possibly. 










I've got one of those incoming myself (hopefully sometime this week) from an eBay seller in Spain:










Both of our watches rather different to the more common gunmetal grey-coloured faced 7A38-7020's I'm used to seeing:


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Thian said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the seller's photo which I cropped out and montaged.
> ...


Indeed...nice version....subtle two toned .....never saw that one before! Axel in Germany just got the grey dial version, the most common one I think.....

So how many 7A38s are in you collection now!?

I usually post on SCWF, so you might have seen it there.....


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Thian said:


> So how many 7A38s are in you collection now!?


Currently _*only*_ 7 - but then I didn't start collecting till December, and have passed on a few that maybe I shouldn't have. :blush:

With the 7A38-7020 from Spain, it will make 8, then *9* with the 7A38-7000 I've coming in from the U.S.A. (eBay # 150332038837) 

This is one of the eBay seller's photos. It appears to be in 'as new' condition. That's how it was described, anyway:












Thian said:


> I usually post on SCWF, so you might have seen it there.....


Yes, quite possibly - I've been lurking on there lately. Guess I ought to register sometime.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I've got one of those incoming myself (hopefully sometime this week) from an eBay seller in Spain:


It just arrived in this morning's post. 

The chunky bracelet adds another dimension to the otherwise delicate 7A38 face. Look's very 70's (rather than 80's). :huh:

I would suspect that they've re-finished the bracelet and bezel - but have done a superb job. :thumbsup:

The eBay seller's photos simply didn't do it justice. Here's a few more of them:


----------

